# Nissan Launches the "Keep Summer Rolling Service Sweepstakes"



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

*Nissan is running a GREAT contest this summer! Check it out!​*
Visit your participating Nissan dealer for service from August 1st, 2009 to September 30, 2009 and you could win one of three "Choose Your Own Adventure" prize packages that include a new Nissan vehicle with adventure gear or other great prizes. Following your service visit, go to THIS site to enter.

Be sure to visit your dealer for a service and then enter to WIN on THIS site!


----------

